# JoL driving past 12 30



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

So i got pulled over at 12 50 at night, going home from movies actually on my street, because i didnt have my headlights on. Yes at that time my headlights were fogged so they were very dim and my battery was dying/actually died 30 minutes after the cop pulled me over. So he wrote me up, no fines, and told me i would get a court date in the mail, fast foward 3 months later i just got and im wondering how likely it is that im going to lose my liscense.

Also i had two kids in my car and i was at my 5 month out of 6 but the cop never put that on the ticket so can i be held to a suspension for that as well.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## PatrolDB (Jul 23, 2008)

I think the kid is just young and "knows not what he asks" so I will go ahead and give you some words of advice..

A) Chances are you will likely (unfortunately for us experienced drivers that must drive around you) NOT lose your license based on the small peice of info you gave

B) Stop making up ridiculous stories and put your f***ing headlights on


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

Did the cop have his hat on ????????


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2008)

He is called a POLICE OFFICER junior.


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

When you get to court argue that he was out of his jurisdiction, seeing that the great governor of mass has replaced the police with much more professional flagmen, argue that you didn't see a flagman and you only stopped as a courtesy.

When the officer approached your vehicle he was not wearing his badge of authority, his hat.

Then argue that the officer was less then polite with you because of your age. That should get you the edge you need to beat this rap. Peace.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Junior,

Question 1: Where you driving when you weren't supposed to?
Answer: Yes.

Question 2: Did you know that you weren't supposed to driving?
Answer: Yes

Then to bad for you that your license will be suspended.


----------

